# DAFV-Kampagne: Angeln geht viral



## angler1996 (11. Juni 2020)

vollste Zustimmung;-))

Der letzte Satz der Überschrift im Bezug auf die Kraft die irgendwo steckt , scheint sich in dem Bild wieder zu finden;-)))


----------



## fishhawk (11. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

irgendwie finde ich die Überschrift irreführend.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (11. Juni 2020)

Hallo,


die Veröffentlichung des DAFV ist inhaltlich eigentlich gut -aber was soll das Wort "viral"?

Der verantwortliche DAFV-Mann scheint der Auffassung zu sein, dass der Begriff "viral" positiv besetzt ist. Ich hätte jetzt die Empfehlung ausgegeben, dass er sich ein paar Tage Erholung gönnen sollte. Aber er kommt ja gerade aus ein paar Tagen Entspannung und Angeln aus Slowenien.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Juni 2020)

Mir erschließt sich noch nicht was die erhöhte Angelschein-Nachfrage in Coronazeiten mit einer
"DAFV-Kampagne" zu tun hat?

Im Text steht doch:


Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Über die Ursachen für diesen Angelboom kann man zurzeit nur spekulieren: "Es gibt noch keine verlässlichen Studien zu dem Thema, aber die Berichte von den Angelvereinen und Kartenverkaufsstellen deuten darauf hin, dass die Angelaktivität während der Coronazeit auch in Deutschland angestiegen ist. Wahrscheinlich sind die Gründe vielschichtig. Erstens haben Menschen mehr Zeit. Zweitens gibt es weniger alternative Freizeitbeschäftigungen. Drittens könnten auch die psychosozialen Entspannungsgründe eine Rolle spielen.“, so Robert Arlinghaus.....................



Oder hat der DAFV etwas das Coronavirus ausgesetzt um den Angelkartenverkauf anzukurbeln? 
Dann natürlich - Glückwunsch zur gelungenen Kampagne!!


----------



## Fischer am Inn (11. Juni 2020)

Hallo miteinander



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mir erschließt sich noch nicht was die erhöhte Angelschein-Nachfrage in Coronazeiten mit einer
> "DAFV-Kampagne" zu tun hat?



ich habe jetzt mal kurz die DAFV-Homepage überflogen und da steht nix von einer "DAFV-Kampagne". Da wird nur über einen Sachverhalt berichtet. Kann es sein, dass das Anglerbord dem ganzen Sachverhalt selbständig das Attribut "DAFV-Kampagne" verpasst hat? Oder steht in der Pressemitteilung etwas zusätzliches gegenüber der DAFV-Homepage?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. Juni 2020)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Veröffentlichung des DAFV ist inhaltlich eigentlich gut -aber was soll das Wort "viral"?



Wieso nicht?

"Angeln entwickelt sich zum Flächenbrand" wäre mit australischer Flagge im Hintergrund und Koalabär auf der Schulter auch fantastisch. Aber mal ehrlich: Eine Überschrift soll wirken und die Assoziation ist klar, wo ist also das Problem? Schwarzer Humor ist immer gut, wie derzeit in den..... lassen wir das! Der Ansatz ist Dufte, also weitermachen, DAFV.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Juni 2020)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> „Es ist eigentlich recht einfach: Für jeden geangelten Fisch muss einer weniger für den Handel erzeugt, verpackt und transportiert werden. Dazu gewinnen insbesondere Kinder über das Angeln eine realistische Vorstellung über die Herkunft unserer Nahrungsmittel“, so Alexander Seggelke, Geschäftsführer des DAFV.



Kleine heile Märchenwelt?
Egal wie viele quietschgesunde Fische wir als Angler fangen und verspeisen, die Fangquoten der gewerbl. Industrie bleiben davon völlig unberührt.
Es wird genauso gefangen, verpackt und transportiert...und auch geschreddert.
Das was im Handel ist, wird nichtmal ansatzweise verbraucht und zwar in allen Produktionslinien, egal ob Milchprodukte, Gemüse, Klamotten oder Technik.
Da spielen die paar Fische die sich die Angler fangen, oder auch Erdbeeren aus dem heimischen Garten mal so gar keine Rolle.
Der Markt wird einfach überschwemmt mit Ware und fertig, völlig wurscht ob dafür überhaupt eine Nachfrage besteht oder auch nicht.
Hauptsache der Rubel rollt und nach mir die Sinnflut.


Und ich kanns auch echt nicht mehr lesen...immer wieder dieses eine Argument der Nahrungsgewinnung und dann auch noch wieder extra herausgestellt.
Das ist doch heutzutage kein Argument mehr, unter dieser Prämisse gehen auch die allerwenigsten von uns überhaupt ans Wasser, jedenfalls nicht vordergründig.
Nen Jäger rennt ja auch nicht in den Wald und ballert rum nur weil er mal wieder Bock auf Wild hat.
Wer gerne frischen gesunden Fisch essen will, kann sich diesen deutlich einfacher beschaffen als ihn sich erst selbst zu fangen.

Angeln ist viel mehr wie einfach nur ne Ergänzung des gedeckten Tisches...wenn das mal irgendwann in den Köpfen des DAFV angekommen und auch akzeptiert wird, stehen wir Angler auch deutlich geschlossener beinander und ziehen zusammen an einem Strang.
Bis dahin gehen wir weiterhin angeln und die da oben meinen weiterhin uns zu vertreten.


----------



## Double2004 (12. Juni 2020)

Gelungener Artikel, auch wenn hier von einigen offensichtlich wieder das Haar in der Suppe gesucht wird.


----------



## hanzz (12. Juni 2020)

Double2004 schrieb:


> Gelungener Artikel, auch wenn hier von einigen offensichtlich wieder das Haar in der Suppe gesucht wird.


Ja schön geschrieben, aber was ist daran Kampagne ?  
Wo wird der Artikel veröffentlicht ? Nur auf der DAFV Seite und hier im AB ? Kriegt doch keiner was von mit.


----------



## Double2004 (12. Juni 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ja schön geschrieben, aber was ist daran Kampagne ?
> Wo wird der Artikel veröffentlicht ? Nur auf der DAFV Seite und hier im AB ? Kriegt doch keiner was von mit.




Der Begriff "Kampagne" wurde ja vom AB und nicht vom DAFV verwendet, wenn ich das richtig sehe? Wer weiß, vielleicht bilden die Inhalte ja die Grundlage für Artikel, die in nächster Zeit in Medien außerhalb der Angelwelt erscheinen werden. Also einfach mal abwarten...  

Schönes, warmes Wochenende!


----------



## hanzz (12. Juni 2020)

Double2004 schrieb:


> Wer weiß, vielleicht bilden die Inhalte ja die Grundlage für Artikel, die in nächster Zeit in Medien außerhalb der Angelwelt erscheinen werden


Träum weiter. Nicht böse gemeint. Aber warum in nächster Zeit? Warum kommen die mit der Werbung fürs Angeln nicht aus den Hufen ? @DenizJP hats im anderen Social Media Kampagnen Thread schon erwähnt. Keine Follower. Die kommen halt nicht von allein.


----------

